# Female Beagle - FREE



## greene125 (Sep 22, 2011)

I know nothing about this beagle. It is another casualty of running dogs at night and she was apparently left behind. She wants to be near other dogs and people. She appears very healthy and is sweet and friendly. Please send me a PM if you are interested or know someone that could give her a good home. Thanks!


----------



## greene125 (Sep 22, 2011)

Here is the trained hunting beagle that is available to a good home, preferably a hunting family. She was 'left behind' in a night hunt last Saturday and finally was hungry enough to approach us for some food. She is in the 3-4 age range, is good with other dogs and loves people. Weighs about 30 lbs. She is an outdoor dog but we are trying to house train her while she is with us if you would like her to be an indoor dog. We are located in Jackson County.

Please send me a PM if you are interested in meeting her. Thanks!


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

running dogs at night?? I dont understand. I am glad you are taking care of her and trying to find her a good home.


----------



## greene125 (Sep 22, 2011)

Fred Bear said:


> running dogs at night?? I dont understand. I am glad you are taking care of her and trying to find her a good home.


I think they hunt for raccoons. We live near Waterloo state land. For the past past 5 weekends we have heard the beagles howling all night long. Then we find hungry, scared beagles in the yard a couple days later. This is #5 since September 17. No ID. Please spread the word. These are GREAT dogs!


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

I have owned beagles for quite a long time and I'm not sure they would make very good **** dogs. 5 of them sure sounds like allot!!! Have you contacted animal control or the DNR?? Most hunting dog owners would hate to loose there dog let alone 5 of them!! Have the dog scanned for a microchip. Maybe post something on craigs list.
Beagles do tend to follow there nose and can become lost sometimes. But shesh 5 of them in 2 months??? I hope for a happy ending to this.


----------



## greene125 (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks. Its been frustrating for us because we are dog lovers and can't believe the dogs are so disposable to these hunters. We took them in to check microchip, posted flyers, Craigslist, etc..... When I talked to DNR today they said they wouldn't do anything.....hunting dogs get lost all the time on state land. The difference here is that no one is looking for them! The next time the beagles start howling there will be several of my neighbors joining in the hunt for the hunters. ; )


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

gosh! it sounds like you have done allot already. I hope you get to the bottom of this. On behalf of the dogs we thank you! Whoever is doing this are scumballs. Again I hope for a happy outcome.


----------



## greene125 (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks. We'll let you know how it all turns out.


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

I had to do a double take to make sure this wasn't a treeing walker. In the waterloo area there are beaglers and coonhunters. Some people run their beagles at nite on rabbits for exercise. They are not used to run ****. I am sorry for your trouble with these strays. Thankyou for trying to find the owners. No collars or tags tells me they are probable a drop off then they start running something and thats what you hear.


----------



## greene125 (Sep 22, 2011)

micooner said:


> I had to do a double take to make sure this wasn't a treeing walker. In the waterloo area there are beaglers and coonhunters. Some people run their beagles at nite on rabbits for exercise. They are not used to run ****. I am sorry for your trouble with these strays. Thankyou for trying to find the owners. No collars or tags tells me they are probable a drop off then they start running something and thats what you hear.


A treeing walker was picked up 3 weeks ago by animal control. Seems to be an epidemic. I can't say enough about these two beagles. They are a true pleasure to have around. I know whoever gives them a forever home will not regret it for a moment! The one on the left, Shorty was in our woodpile under the blue tarp chasing chipmunks today. They are hilarious.


----------



## greene125 (Sep 22, 2011)

micooner said:


> I Some people run their beagles at nite on rabbits for exercise.


One very nice man we talked to from Georgia says he hunts rabbit at night during bow so as not to disrupt the hunters. I don't want to make it sound like all night hunters are bad guys.


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

You sound like a very nice person and your right most people take good care of their dogs and make an effort to find them when they get lost. I don't turn any of my hounds loose with out a gps tracking device so I can keep track of their location. Those beagles do look nice. thank you for your efforts to find these dogs a home.


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

you found another???

I have never heard of running rabbits at night. I have hunted all of my life and this is the first I've heard of running rabbits at night. I'm not even sure its legal. I know you hunt ***** at night. But how in the world would you keep track of your dog on a rabbit at night?? Let alone shoot a fast moving target like a rabbit. Let alone the fact that a beagler's worst enemy is a coyote and guess when they are out?? I am simply amazed!!


----------



## greene125 (Sep 22, 2011)

Obviously hard to keep track of dogs! I have grown attached to Shorty......she's been with us over a month. The other only two days but she's already growing on me. I would love to see them go to good homes and hope someone reads this and can find room in their pack for a great dog or two. Have had two people interested but the Mrs didn't like the idea! Please spread the word because my Mr asked me for a deadline to our rescue mission last night. I reached out to a beagle rescue yesterday ....... I was hoping I could find a family that would take advantage of their hunting skills. Thanks to all for your kindness and concern!


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

Fred Bear said:


> you found another???
> 
> I have never heard of running rabbits at night. I have hunted all of my life and this is the first I've heard of running rabbits at night. I'm not even sure its legal. I know you hunt ***** at night. But how in the world would you keep track of your dog on a rabbit at night?? Let alone shoot a fast moving target like a rabbit. Let alone the fact that a beagler's worst enemy is a coyote and guess when they are out?? I am simply amazed!!


They aren't running the rabbits at night to shoot them this is just to exercise the beagles, we do it all summer so its cooler on the dogs.


----------



## firetiger (Dec 21, 2010)

You should make sure they go to a hunter, they are hounds, they love to hunt! I hope they didn't run deer!


----------



## greene125 (Sep 22, 2011)

firetiger said:


> You should make sure they go to a hunter, they are hounds, they love to hunt! I hope they didn't run deer!


Me too. We'll get them on some rabbits next week and see what happens! Pics for your wife:


----------



## SCOOTER3148 (Jan 7, 2007)

call last chance recuse in Howell they will find ya a home for them .


----------



## greene125 (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks Scooter. We are hoping a fellow sportsman who is interested will decide to take them. We will find out next week. Thanks to all for suggestions and encouragement!


----------



## shanejo (Oct 28, 2011)

Where abouts michigan are you located?


----------

